# why I mised the last few storms



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

missed the past couple of storms 
the help handled it alright 
but I had a good reason


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! But I wouldn't have let something as small as having a baby stop me.......................................................  J/K.... Goodluck!!!!!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats on the Healthly Baby , so adorable congrats


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats!! Definately not something you want to miss because of some snow again congrats on a healthy child!!


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

I told my wife as soon as she ( The baby ) could hold a shovel I expect her working. JK though


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats! 

They sure are scary when they're that small, aren't they? Treasure every minute, and take lots of pictures - as a father of an 8 month old, I'm telling you they grow up faster than you can ever imagine.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats.


----------



## STEVE F 350 (Feb 11, 2006)

congrats to mom and dad.


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats guy, that's awesome!


----------



## snow plowman (Feb 27, 2008)

congrats on the new baby


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Congrats to you and mom for the new baby ( save up for her truck already lol )


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats dude,,,,very cute kid


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

blk90s13;715329 said:


> Congrats to you and mom for the new baby ( save up for her truck already lol )


LOL I may have to get some blocks for the peddles maybe we can have her plowing by 3


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You could of put an extra diapher on and went out and plowed that night!


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Congradulations it's really a blessing. We've been trying for 2 years next step is invetro $18,000 is alittle hard to swallow.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

congrats man. if you run out of diapers just ask GV for some.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats! Good luck getting some sleep.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats! Hope everyone is healthy. 

James


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;715519 said:


> congrats man. if you run out of diapers just ask GV for some.


Well that depends. LOL Congrats on the beautifull baby.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice..........great picture.........


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

Your help must be better than mine. lol. my son was born 12/22 I plowed everyday that week, however I was at the hospital for the pushing...


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your family. She's a beautiful baby. Sleep when you can, you'll need it.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Congrats on the beautiful new baby!


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

congrats. we just had # 4 this summer :waving:


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

congrats on the baby, nice full head of hair.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

rednekk frank;715273 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> They sure are scary when they're that small, aren't they? Treasure every minute, and take lots of pictures - as a father of an 8 month old, I'm telling you they grow up faster than you can ever imagine.


it seems as if it was only last week that i was holding a little boy in my arms at the hospital. needless to say my youngest is 7 and oldest is 10!! time flies like he said take lots of pics before you know it thay'll be growing up. congrats on the healthy little one.


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

That's awesome!!! Congrats


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

congratulations, i have 3 girls i kept tryin for the boy, the doctor said i determine the sex, so i said i must of blew his nuts off, after theyre pregnant leave em alone , my baby is now 15, 16 and 20 , i liked them better when they were that size, presents were cheaper, you wait lol good luck


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations, every day Iook at my two boys 7 and 5, and with a gleam in my eye I think " soon they'll be old enough to plow so I can sleep in" . Hope you get some sleep


----------

